# cous cous instead of rice?



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Last six weeks I've 100% cut out rice for cous cous

Reason being, there is no issue with starch to the extent that rice has.

It's nearly 50% less in carbs than rice per 150g...

The only down side per 150g of cous cous its 1g less in protein...but I can live with that.

And, cous cous tastes mega with the variety of flavours..and its a damn sight quicker to prepare

It's a winner to me guys, anybody else?!?


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

I switched to cous cous ages ago.

Less washing up. Cous cous in a tupperware tub, water on top, ready in 10mins.


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

I don't really see any down side to it to be honest, just wanted to see if anyone else was going for it.


----------



## ooomoo (Jan 29, 2008)

Don't think iv ever tryed it lol, is it same textures rice?


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Erm, kinda yeh

It's really nice, imagine rice chopped up finer, with some bitchin array of flavours..


----------



## Exilejoe#75 (Mar 31, 2009)

Yea i like cous cous, have it quite a lot as it is so much easier than rice.

Anyone got any ideas to spice it up? I sometimes add a little of that bouillon powder, gives it a nice taste.


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

Is cous cous alright to eat when cutting and how does it's GI value compare to brown rice.

Also, is it considored as a refined carb source like pasta. I've read that cous cous is essentially really fine pasta.


----------



## FrancisMichael (May 12, 2010)

Cous Cous is the sh*tI eat it all the time, it goes well with, Chicken, Steak, Tuna, It is also Good stuffed into a pepper and grilled for something a little different to go with meat.It is also cheap too, i think Tesco were doing an offer last week, 2 packs of Ainsley Harriots stuff for £1, you can get some really good flavours too


----------



## phoenixlaw (Mar 5, 2012)

ooomoo said:


> Don't think iv ever tryed it lol, is it same textures rice?


It is pretty much baby food and has the consistency of lumpy sick.


----------



## Agent David (Dec 20, 2011)

I buy the plain wholemeal stuff and add my own spices and stuff to it. Been putting Ras El Hanout in it for a Morocan taste. I add it to wraps with grilled chicken, with some sweet red pepper. It's pretty versatile and you can do whatever you like to it to suit your taste. Much less prep as well and much less tidying up afterwards.


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

I buy the plain stuff from Waitrose.

Used to buy the pre-seasoned ones but they're quite expensive compared to £1something for 500g.

I do 100g cous-cous, tin of tuna, tin of chopped tomatoes and mix it all up. Not too bothered on the spices tbh.

I think it does have quite high GI but if eaten with oily fish or with some added EVOO then it should be fine.


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

FrancisMichael:2953460 said:


> Cous Cous is the sh*tI eat it all the time, it goes well with, Chicken, Steak, Tuna, It is also Good stuffed into a pepper and grilled for something a little different to go with meat.It is also cheap too, i think Tesco were doing an offer last week, 2 packs of Ainsley Harriots stuff for £1, you can get some really good flavours too


Yeh that's the stuff I buy the ainsley packs

Taste great, cheap and loads of flavours, and as peeps say,it goes with everything, and to hammr this point home, 50% less carb than rice.

Can't be bad, fills you up too!


----------



## charlieuk (Jun 6, 2005)

Wholemeal cous cous is made from durum whole wheat.

spaghetti and any other pasta is also made from durum wheat

Cous cous is just pasta which is cut up into small pieces and pre-cooked.


----------



## Mr Brown (Mar 20, 2007)

phoenixlaw said:


> It is pretty much baby food and has the consistency of lumpy sick.


You're cooking it wrong.


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

I dont understand why people think cous cous is better then rice, i buy wholegrain microwave rice and it takes 90 seconds to cook and makes no mess at all


----------

